
History Will Judge the Complicit - junke
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2020/07/trumps-collaborators/612250/
======
rrmm
This article was a pretty amazing overview and case study of why people become
complicit with regimes that violate their values.

There are obvious parallels to current events, but regardless of your
viewpoint, it's helpful to explain what for me was baffling behavior from some
politicians.

It doesn't paint a particularly hopeful picture of change, but also doesn't
descend doom-mongering.

I recommend reading it.

